# Spielemagazine in der Krise



## xdave78 (17. Oktober 2011)

Hey Leute,

via t-online Newsletter bin ich da heute auf einen imo ziemlich interessanten Artikel gestossen. Ich muss Euch aber warnen. Er ist 2 Seiten lang. Aber das lesen lohnt sich schon denk ich. Ich hoffe, der Link wird nicht als Werbung betrachtet. Hier also besagter Artikel.

Es geht um Spielemagazine und darum, warum diese am aussterben sind. Ich sehe es im Prinzip genauso wie der Autor. Die Qualität und die Herangehensweise wird den Lesern und dem Thema einfach nicht mehr gerecht. Die Magazine, die vor Jahren noch Kultstatus hatten sind heute einfach nur noch schreibfehlerstrotzende Werbemühlen.
Selbst die Webpräsenz solcher Magazine sind inzwischen zT weit unter dem Niveau vergleichbarer (kostenloser) Magazine. Ich selber hab seit der ersten Ausgabe zB die PC-Games gekauft. Bis vor einigen Jahren. Man hat irgendwo das Gefühl da "herausgewachsen" zu sein und sich dann doch wirklich lieber Online umgesehen, wenn man Infos wollte. Zudem muss man sich die Onlinepräsenzen der meisten grossen Mags doch mal ansehen...zB mein Bsp PC-Games, Werbung überall, dann gibt es aktuell täglich 20 Schlagzeilen zu Battlefield 3, 10 Werbenews und noch so 5-10 zu anderen Games - vom katastrophalen Aufbau der ganzen Seite mal ganz zu schweigen. Keinerlei Highlights, manchmal sehr schlecht recherchiert, repetetiv (viele Sachen werden zig mal aufgewärmt wie "Die besten Computerhimmel von Anno-Knips bis heute"

Zum Glück bin ich vor wenigen Jahren auf die Seite Gamgea gestossen. Für die meisten Artikel dort würd ich sogar ein Mag kaufen weil der Schreibstil mich irgendwie anspricht. Da les ich manchmal sogar Artikel, deren Zielgruppe ich gar nicht angehöre (zB PS3, XBox360 usw)


Wie steht ihr dazu? Lest ihr Printmagazine? Lest ihr Artikel in Magazinen (On-oder Offline) über Spiele die Euch interessieren komplett durch, oder pickt ihr Euch (so wie ich meistens) die wichtigen Fakten heraus weil das Drumherum eh immer das Gleiche ist? 

MfG
Dave

PS: Wenn ihr diesen Beitragt mögt, würd ich mich über ein *+* freuen. Danke.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (17. Oktober 2011)

durch die gamestar blätter ich auch heute noch ganz gerne. das problem ist halt, das online einfach viel aktueller ist. eine zeitschrift die nur einmal im monat erscheint ist praktisch schon veraltet wenn die pdf zum druck geschickt wird.

4players und gamestar sind auch die großen onlineportale, wo ich mich gerne informiere, übersichtlich, nachvollziehbar, aktuell, wenig aufdringliche werbung und werbenews.

pcgames ist für mich damals gestorben als sie von nem wertungssystem auf "gefühlt gut" umgestiegen sind

ich kann auch noch empfehlen zum thema:
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/games/0,1518,784531,00.html
http://www.gamersglobal.de/meinung/lieber-christian-schmidt


----------



## sympathisant (17. Oktober 2011)

der preis tut sein übriges. meiner meinung kosten die dinger durch die bank weg zu viel. zwei bis drei euro ist mir so ein gedrucktes exemplar wert. dafür würd ich dann auch ein- bis zweimal im monat son ding kaufen. aber bei preisen knapp unter 10 euro fang ich nicht mal an ernsthaft drüber nachzudenken.

klar kosten artikel schreiben, druck und vertrieb was. aber so bekommen sie von mir keinen cent. im gegensatz zu 5 euro im monat die sie durch ein günstigeres angebot bekommen würden. 


zur aktualität wurde schon was gesagt


edit: dazu kommt ausserdem, dass man nicht weiss, inwiefern die konzerne die verlage in der hand haben. schreibt ein magzin schlecht über ein spiel, bekommt es evtl. beim nächsten mal keine vorabversion und darf das nächste spiel nicht beim hersteller probespielen. ob das wirklich so läuft, sei dahingestellt. aber wenn ich mich über n spiel informieren will, schau ich mir die reviews bei amazon an und kenne relativ schnell die mängel.


----------



## Tikume (17. Oktober 2011)

Man bekommt heute Online dasselbe umsonst und noch dazu aktueller. Und wenn man ein Smartphone hat kann man den Kram auch beim ka.... lesen.


----------



## vollmi (17. Oktober 2011)

sympathisant schrieb:


> der preis tut sein übriges. meiner meinung kosten die dinger durch die bank weg zu viel. zwei bis drei euro ist mir so ein gedrucktes exemplar wert. dafür würd ich dann auch ein- bis zweimal im monat son ding kaufen. aber bei preisen knapp unter 10 euro fang ich nicht mal an ernsthaft drüber nachzudenken.



Für mich ist der Preis der Hauptgrund. Vor allem hier in CH. Hier kostet dieselbe Zeitschrift fast das doppelte wie in DE. Das lässt sich mit höheren Personalkosten nicht mehr rechtfertigen.


----------



## Doofkatze (17. Oktober 2011)

In Age of Mythology habe ich damals Leitfäden durchgebüffelt, da lag ein Magazin neben mir, welches ich rund 10 mal durchgelesen habe. Spieltipps hat man sich ebenso angeschaut, in der Hoffnung, etwas für Rollercoaster Tycoon oder die Gilde zu finden...

Die DVDs waren damals ein Musthave, einige interessante Titel, Demos, endlich ein neues Direct X. Man hatte ja kein Internet.

Heute greife ich nur noch zu, wenn das Spiel passt. Die Gilde Rennaissance stammt von der Gildencommunity, in der ich früher mal tätig war. Heute wäre ich wohl Mitglied bei Runeforge...Das war ein absoluter Pflichtkauf, alleine aus der Freundschaft von damals heraus.

Ebenso habe ich bei Titan Quest zugegriffen. Das hat mein DotA-Clan zwischenzeitlich mal angespielt.

Zu Beginn von WoW habe ich mir ebenfalls Magazine mit Klassenguides gekauft, um etwas Durchblick zu bekommen. Heute weiß ich nunmal, wie aktuell diese Dinge sind. Meine Infos ziehe ich aus Foren, aus dem PTR selbst, von den bekannten Homepages...Überhaupt nicht mehr vergleichbar mit 1monat-alten Werten. Zumal alles heute so schnell ist, das es längst absolut veraltet ist, wenn es rauskommt.

Es gab etwa 1 Woche, in der in der Zerstörungsskillung des Hexers die kritische Trefferwertung der absolut beste Wert war. 1 Woche später war es wieder Tempo. Mit den Folgen habe ich heute noch zu kämpfen.


----------



## Konov (17. Oktober 2011)

Jo, Thema Aktualität - da schließe ich mich meinen Vorrednern an.

Kaufe mir eigentlich nie PC Magazine. Früher habe ich regelmässige GameStar und PCGames gelesen, manchmal auch andere wie PC Joker und wie sie alle hießen.

In Zeiten des Internets muss man schamlos eingestehen, dass für Printmagazine, die wirklich aktuell berichten wollen kein (monatlicher) Platz ist.
Wenn man jede Woche ein günstiges Blatt rausbringen könnte, wäre das vielleicht was anderes und eine echte Marktlücke. Aber das kostet sicher viel Geld, sowas wöchentlich aus dem Boden zu stampfen, noch dazu für sagen wir 2 Euro am Kiosk.

Wenn ich unterwegs bin, dann hol ich mir allerdings schon gerne mal ein Printmagazin - z.B. den Spiegel oder was anderes, das mich interessiert. PC Magazine sind jedoch bisher nicht dabei gewesen.


----------



## Saji (17. Oktober 2011)

Eh ja. Schönes Thema, zu dem ich stundenlang reden könnte. Ich möchte mich aber kurz fassen. Damals gab es eine Zeitschrift namens PC Powerplay mit einer eigentlich sehr netten Redaktion. Preis-Leistung war absolut okay, selbst wenn man die Vollversionen weggelassen hätte. Dann kam aber die Marktforschung und sagte, man müsse dieses und jenes ändern. Wir, die Community, traten die Marktforschung mit Füßen und sagten, dass die Änderungen eben nicht unserem Geschmack entsprechen. Das Ende vom Lied war, dass das Magazin irgendwann vom Markt verschwand. Ebenso wie das tolle Portal Cynamite irgendwann verschwand und jetzt alles unter GamesAktuell läuft. Wir haben's ja gesagt.

Aber mal zum aktuellen Problem. Der Preis ist zu hoch, die Qualität der Berichte, Re- und Previews teilweise unterirdisch und die Vollversionen auf den drei DVDs in der Goldversion locken in Zeiten von Softwarepyramide und Steamdeals eh kaum jemanden hinter dem Ofen vor. Wie auch schon gesagt wurde, im Internet kann ich die selben Infos nicht nur schneller finden, sondern bekomme teilweise sogar einen tagesaktuellen Einblick.

Ich persönlich greife nur noch zu Spielemagazine, falls ein Redaktionsteam einen Titel exklusiv vor Ort anspielen durfte. Oder ein Guide dabei ist, den ich gebrauchen kann (zuletzt bei einer buffed Ausgabe wegen einer Karte zu den neuen Cataclysmgebieten und Guide). Einkaufsberater in Printmedien brauche ich auch schon lange nicht mehr, denn mit meinem Smartphone kann ich die Infos viel bequemer im Geschäft aufrufen, wenn ich das Ding der Begierde gefunden habe.


Wie könnte ich mir die Zukunft der Spielemagazine Vorstellen? Ist eigentlich ganz einfach. Auch, weil ich Konovs Idee teilweise aufgreife. Zweiwöchentlich, ohne störende Vollversionen, zu einem fairen Preis. Wöchentlich wäre fast schon zu häufig, da habe ich die Befürchtung, dass die Qualität der Artikel rapide sinken würde.


----------



## Ogil (17. Oktober 2011)

Frueher gab es fuer mich 2 Gruende fuer Gaming-Mags:

- die Heft-CD (mit Vollversion, Demos, Updates) weil man halt kein oder spaeter lahmes Internet hatte
- Spiele-Tests weil man halt wissen wollte, ob es sich lohnt sein zusammengespartes Geld fuer Titel X auszugeben

Heute braucht man beides nicht mehr wirklich. Was es damals auf der CD gab findet man heute alles im Netz, fuer Spieletests verschaff ich mir lieber auf z.B. Metacritic einen Ueberblick - wo dann Fach- und Kundenrezensionen nebeneinander stehen und man durch die Vielfalt eine halbwegs neutrale Wertung bekommt.


----------



## Ceiwyn (17. Oktober 2011)

Ich finde die Testberichte bei Amazon inzwischen viel aussagekräftiger als Tests. Dort erfahre ich sofort, ob ein Spiel bei der Installation auf welchen System rumzickt. Auch die Testberichte der User sind qualitativ auf dem gleichen Niveau von Print-Magazinen. Bei letzteren kommt dann noch eine stetige Preissteigerung dazu, unnütze Vollversionen (führt endlich bundesweit Magazin-only ein!) und teils unsympatische Redakteure, wie etwa Petra Schmitz bei Gamestar.

Dann gibts noch ständige "Relaunchs", die eigentlich alles nur noch schlechter machen. Sowohl Qualität als auch Absatzzahlen.

Trotzdem kaufe ich mir noch Gamestar und buffed in der Hoffnung, dass es besser wird. Aber eigentlich sind sie tot.


----------



## tear_jerker (17. Oktober 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> durch die gamestar blätter ich auch heute noch ganz gerne. das problem ist halt, das online einfach viel aktueller ist. eine zeitschrift die nur einmal im monat erscheint ist praktisch schon veraltet wenn die pdf zum druck geschickt wird.
> 
> 4players und gamestar sind auch die großen onlineportale, wo ich mich gerne informiere, übersichtlich, nachvollziehbar, aktuell, wenig aufdringliche werbung und werbenews.
> 
> ...




die gamestar hole ich mir auch noch regelmäßig, einfach um auf dem klo etwas in der hand zu haben  das wird später sicherlich mal durch einen ebook reader ersetzt, aber momentan lohnt sich dessen anschaffung noch net.
was die artikel von herrn schmidt angeht bin ich deutlich gegenteiliger meinung. herr schmidt wirkte auf mich immer schon sehr schöngeistig und für mich irgendwie fehlbesetzt als spielereporter. bei ihm hörte es sich immer irgendwie an als wolle er mal eine pulitzerpreis für seine reviews haben. er will lieber das spiel nach seinen künstlerischen aspekten bewerten? ich als spieler brauche aber knallharte fakten. spielspaß muss ich nicht beschrieben haben, den versuche ich selbst zu finden und macht sich nunmal auch an glitches bugs und fehlern fest die ich gewusst haben möchte.


----------



## Deathstyle (17. Oktober 2011)

Mir sind die meisten Redakteure dieser Magazine einfach unglaublich unsympatisch und zusätzlich finde ich Bewertungen stellenweise extrem ungenau und subjektiv, wenn nicht sogar gänzlich falsch oder schlecht recherchiert - was man den Redakteuren nichtmal wirklich vorwerfen kann wenn man deren Zeitdruck etc. bedenkt.
Rekapituliert kann man also sagen das die Testberichte, für mich jedenfalls, fast gänzlich unbrauchbar sind und nur meiner Unterhaltung auf der Toilette dienen. Bleiben DVDs mit Spielen und Videos, News und Restquatsch (damit meine ich Hardware Checks, Leserbriefe usw.) - effektiv kaufe ich ein solches Magazin dann nur für die News, welche man Online schneller und umsonst bekommt, und den Restquatsch - die Spiele sind selten brauchbar und Videos über Spiele findet man Online zu hauf.

Ich denke das die modernen Spieleportale sich mit einem guten Onlineangebot durchsetzen werden. Klar strukturierte Newspages, Podcasts und Videos (ähnlich wie Buffed, Gameone und andere es bereits bieten) sind die Zukunft und dank Smartphone ersetzen sie auch das Papier auf der Toilette (oh Gott, bitte denkt hier nicht zu weit).


----------



## Razyl (17. Oktober 2011)

Ich kaufe nur noch sehr selten das Magazin am Kiosk. Dafür habe ich mittlerweile seit ein paar Monaten Gamestar Premium für 3 Euro monatlich. Das gesamte Online-Angebot werbefrei, die GameStar als PDF zum Download, Gamestar TV, alle Videos zum Download, die Redaktion etc. - das lohnt sich mMn. 

Abgesehen davon mag ich Spielemagazine und ihre Tests. Klar, nicht immer stimme ich auch mit den Wertungen überein, aber recht oft. Außerdem habe ich ja insgeheim selbst Interesse irgendwann für Gamestar/PCGames/beliebiges Spielemagazin zu schreiben.


----------



## Ceiwyn (17. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Außerdem habe ich ja insgeheim selbst Interesse irgendwann für Gamestar/PCGames/beliebiges Spielemagazin zu schreiben.



Davon kann ich dir nur abraten... du wirst niemals über einen Zeitvertrag rauskommen, mit 1800 netto kannst du glücklich sein. Außerdem wirst du feststellen, dass du dann privat an Spielen kaum noch Interesse hast, wenn du beruflich jeden Quatsch testen musst, den du sonst nie spielen würdest. Zumindest stelle ich mir das so vor.


----------



## Razyl (17. Oktober 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Davon kann ich dir nur abraten... du wirst niemals über einen Zeitvertrag rauskommen, mit 1800 netto kannst du glücklich sein. Außerdem wirst du feststellen, dass du dann privat an Spielen kaum noch Interesse hast, wenn du beruflich jeden Quatsch testen musst, den du sonst nie spielen würdest. Zumindest stelle ich mir das so vor.



Och, ich teste schon für ein kleines Online-Magazine einige Spiele und ich habe immer noch riesigen Spaß daran. Und das mache ich nun schon seit gut zwei Jahren und musste auch schon etliche Mistspiele mir angucken.


----------



## tear_jerker (17. Oktober 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Davon kann ich dir nur abraten... du wirst niemals über einen Zeitvertrag rauskommen, mit 1800 netto kannst du glücklich sein. Außerdem wirst du feststellen, dass du dann privat an Spielen kaum noch Interesse hast, wenn du beruflich jeden Quatsch testen musst, den du sonst nie spielen würdest. Zumindest stelle ich mir das so vor.




1800netto finde ich jetzt nicht so blöde. selbst für studierte ein nettes einstiegsgehalt wenn man überlegt das im durchschnitt ein ingeneur mit 1600 netto einsteigt. dazu kommt das es keine vordefinierten berufsanforderungen gibt und man als quereinsteiger rein gehen kann.
aber du hast schon recht, es jetzt als hauptberufswunsch anzustreben würde ich auch nicht empfehlen, da die 1800 wohl auch eine wunschzahl sind^^ 

edit: razyl gib mal link zu deinen tests


----------



## Ceiwyn (17. Oktober 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> 1800netto finde ich jetzt nicht so blöde. selbst für studierte ein nettes einstiegsgehalt wenn man überlegt das im durchschnitt ein ingeneur mit 1600 netto einsteigt. dazu kommt das es keine vordefinierten berufsanforderungen gibt und man als quereinsteiger rein gehen kann.
> aber du hast schon recht, es jetzt als hauptberufswunsch anzustreben würde ich auch nicht empfehlen, da die 1800 wohl auch eine wunschzahl sind^^



Klar, mit 20 ist 1800 verdammt viel, aber mit 40 halt nicht mehr. ^^


----------



## Caps-lock (17. Oktober 2011)

nur so aus Neugierde..
Euch ist klar, dass 1800 Euro mehr als 10 Euro Netto die Stunde ist.
Und VIELE!!! Leute verdienen nicht >10 Euro Netto die Stunde und das auch nicht mit 40.
Ein Ingenieur ist immernoch sowas wie ein Spitzenverdiener, wenn es um die einfache Wirtschaft geht.


----------



## Ceiwyn (17. Oktober 2011)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> nur so aus Neugierde..
> Euch ist klar, dass 1800 Euro mehr als 10 Euro Netto die Stunde ist.
> Und VIELE!!! Leute verdienen nicht >10 Euro Netto die Stunde und das auch nicht mit 40.
> Ein Ingenieur ist immernoch sowas wie ein Spitzenverdiener, wenn es um die einfache Wirtschaft geht.



Ich hab ja auch geschrieben, dass man mit dem Gehalt glücklich sein kann. Die Masse der Redakteure wird wohl zwischen 1200-1600 anzusiedeln sein. 1600 hat übrigens auch meine Freundin als Kinderkrankenschwester. Als Frau ist das verdammt viel Kohle.


----------



## Razyl (17. Oktober 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> 1800netto finde ich jetzt nicht so blöde. selbst für studierte ein nettes einstiegsgehalt wenn man überlegt das im durchschnitt ein ingeneur mit 1600 netto einsteigt. dazu kommt das es keine vordefinierten berufsanforderungen gibt und man als quereinsteiger rein gehen kann.
> aber du hast schon recht, es jetzt als hauptberufswunsch anzustreben würde ich auch nicht empfehlen, da die 1800 wohl auch eine wunschzahl sind^^
> 
> edit: razyl gib mal link zu deinen tests



Mir geht es nicht nur ums Geld. Solange es mir persönlich zum Überleben reicht und ab und an was nettes reicht es. Ich habe hauptsächlich Spaß an solchen Sachen.

Ein Test wäre etwa dieser hier => http://www.gamersglobal.de/test/league-of-legends , den ich vor gut 2 Jahren geschrieben habe und teilweise redigiert wurde von Herrn Langer selbst. Ansonsten auf www.gameradio.de surfen, da findet man ein paar Tests/Previews von mir (zuletzt F1 2011 Test und BF3 Beta).


----------



## Felix^^ (17. Oktober 2011)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> via t-online Newsletter bin ich da heute auf einen imo ziemlich interessanten Artikel gestossen. Ich muss Euch aber warnen. Er ist 2 Seiten lang. Aber das lesen lohnt sich schon denk ich. Ich hoffe, der Link wird nicht als Werbung betrachtet. Hier also besagter Artikel.
> 
> ...



Ich weiß noch wo ich damals die Zeitungen wegen der CD gekauft habe   

Das auf solchen Seiten viel Werbung ist, sollte klar sein. Bringt eben Geld wenn 10.000 Leute täglich 7 Werbebanner ansehen. Vllt. kauf der ein oder andere etwas. Irgendwie müssen die sich ja finanzieren.

Schreibfehler, schlecht recherchiert ist heute doch schon gang und gewe.

Aufgewärmte Sachen wie "Die besten Computerhimmel von Anno-Knips bis heute" find ich sehr interessant  Den besten Himmel hat meiner Meinung nach RAGE 

Ich lese keine Printmagazine weils eben Seiten wie Buffed, etc. gibt da geht das einfach schneller ...


----------



## ZAM (17. Oktober 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> 1800 netto






tear_jerker schrieb:


> 1600 netto einsteigt




Wessis o.O


----------



## tear_jerker (17. Oktober 2011)

also ich bin ganz sicher ossi  mit Wurzeln in Sachsen und ehemaligen Ostpreußen (heutzutage nennt sich das Polen, aber zur Zeit meines Uropas noch deutsch^^) und das mit den 1600 netto für ingeneure meine ich mal im Spiegel gelesen zu haben


----------



## Tikume (18. Oktober 2011)

Gab es da anstatt Listings ein Blatt Papier und 'nen Locher?


----------



## Davatar (18. Oktober 2011)

Seitdems zu praktisch jedem Spiel ein Let's Play auf Youtube gibt, find ich Spielemagazine überflüssig.


----------



## xdave78 (18. Oktober 2011)

Hmm, okay über Aktualität usw braucht man ja gar nicht weiter streiten. Aber es gibt doch auch in anderen BEreichen Printmagazine mit Tests..ka..Autobild, Stiftung Warentest, Mags über HiFi, Homelektronik usw. Das Alles kann man auch viel schneller im Netz finden. 
Was meint ihr zu dem Argument aus dem Artikel, wonach das Thema PC-Spieletests und Mags einfach irgendwo in den 90ern stehengeblieben ist und nicht den Sprung geschafft hat, auch über die simplen Zahlenspielereien hinaus zu begeistern? Guckt doch mal, ich selber hol mir auch gerne mal ne Zeitschrift - Focus, Spiegel oder eben was über Homelektronik. Bevor ich mir meinen TV gekauft habe, hab ich mir erstmal zig Tests in Zeitschriften durchgelesen, danach bin ich dann erst ins Netz und hab di eMeinungfen zB bei Amazon angesehen. Also haben Printmags doch irgendwo trotz Internet ne Daseinsberechtigung. ICh finde allerdi9ngs auch, dass di eMag im Spielebereich einfach nicht den erforderlichen Mehrwert zu den Onlineangeboten hergeben -das ist eigentlich der Punkt. Fehlendes Niveau und qualitativ hochwertige Artikel die nicht nur durch die reine "Beschreibung" des Produktes hervorstechen sondern darüberhinaus etwas bieten.


----------



## Ogil (18. Oktober 2011)

Naja - sehe ich irgendwie nicht so. Auch bei anderen Tests schaue ich im Netz nach, auch da gibt es Review-Portale die Testberichte zu Produkten buendeln und einem helfen einen schnellen Ueberblick zu bekommen. Einen Mehrwert kann ich da auch bei Mags die Autos, Elektronik, sonstwas testen nicht erkennen.

Entsprechende Zeitschriften lese ich nur dann, wenn ich ohne Auto unterwegs bin (Zug, Flugzeug) und dann vorm Aufbruch am Bahnhof/Flughafen noch solch Mag kaufe um die kommenden Stunden leicht unterhalten rumzubringen.

Wirklich Mehrwert bieten fuer mich eigentlich nur Sonderhefte zu Themen die mich speziell interessieren wo ich aber nicht wirklich Bescheid weiss - einfach weil die meistens einen guten ersten Ueberblick und Ansatzpunkte fuer weitere Informationssuche bieten. Dabei meine ich allerdings eher Sachen wie ein Sonderheft zur Android-Programmierung oder zu Photo-Filtern und nicht das 12-Millionste WoW-Sonderheft.

Der Unterschied von z.B. Gaming-Mags und Heimelektronik-Mags ist wahrscheinlich auch, dass Gaming-Mags vor allem von Fans gekauft werden die sich ohnehin staendig informieren. So ein Heimelektronik-Testmagazin wird sicher auch zu grossen Teilen von Leuten gekauft, die grade vorhaben sich einen neuen TV zu kaufen und daher einmalig solch Magazin mitnehmen um sich etwas im Fachbegriff-Jungle zurecht zu finden.


----------



## Konov (18. Oktober 2011)

Ich finde, bei Politikmagazinen wie dem Spiegel ist es eher lohnenswert, sich den als Printausgabe zu holen.
Es geht ja meist auch nur darum, in Situationen in denen man unterwegs ist und kein Internet hat, etwas greifbares in der Hand zu haben, mit dem man die Zeit verbringen kann.

Man könnte die ganzen aktuellen politischen Themen auch im Internet googlen oder auf der Website von Spiegel anschauen, aber ich finds in so einem Magazin besser gebündelt. Vielleicht liegts auch daran, dass politische Themen einfach nicht so schnelllebig sind wie PC-Technik und Spiele.


----------



## Dracun (18. Oktober 2011)

Sehe dat ähnlich wie Ogil ... hole mri eher selten bis garnet en Spielemagazin(sind mir einfach zu teuer)...was ich mir aber ab und mal leiste sind Magazine bezüglich Linux oder die Digital Photo Photoshop Sonderhefte 

Da zahl ich dann auch gerne mal 10 € für, da die einen enormen Wiederlesefaktor haben. Was bei Spielezeitschriften mMn nicht gegeben ist. Die lese ich dann uff dem Klo 1-2 mal durch bis jeder kleinste Artikel gelesen ist und dann ab in die Tonne


----------



## Doofkatze (18. Oktober 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wessis o.O




Bin ja Ruhrpottler, habe dieses Jahr angefangen als Berufsunerfahrener und verdiene meine 1200 € netto als Steuerfutzie. Das sind dann 1800 brutto. 1600 netto dürfte ca. 2500 brutto entsprechen, die 1,8 netto entsprechend 3000-3200 (so aussm Kopf heraus).
Ich verdiene jetzt in meinem ersten Jahr fast so viel netto wie meine Mutter noch vor 3 Jahren, als sie ihren Job aufgegeben hatte (nicht wegen des Geldes), die allerdings gerade mal 15 Jahre Abteilungsleiterin im Verkauf eines größeren Gemüse-Obst-Blumen-Einzelhandels (ca. 10 Verkäufer + 20 Leute Anhang, zur Erntezeit + 40 Helfer) war.


----------



## LeWhopper (18. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe oder besser musste ^^ mir bis vor 4 Jahren immer diverse Spielezeitschriften im Kiosk kaufen. Trotz meist übertriebener Preise von 6,90&#8364;. Ich hatte einfach keinen Internetzugang. 

Seit letztes Jahr habe ich meinen eigenen Internetzugang und mir ist schon stark aufgefallen, dass ich mir keine Zeitschriften mehr hole. Zum einen liegt das an der unterirdischen Qualität der Artikel als auch an den immer noch teuren Preisen.
Die gleichen Informationen gibt es auch im Internet kostenlos und oft in viel besserer Qualität.

Auch wenn ich jetzt sicher haue bekomme. Aber z.B. das Buffed Magazin. Ich bin nicht bereit für ein Magazin, was zwar hochwertig wirkt und aufgemacht ist, 5,90&#8364; zu bezahlen wenn man schon alle Informationen kostenlos im Web liegen hat. Außerdem sollte man mal den Euro Preis umrechnen. Klar rechne ich nie genau um aber wenn ich schätzungsweise 12 Mark für ein Magazin bezahlen soll, muss ich schon ganz schön schlucken. Gamestar ist da auch nicht besser mit ihren 6,90&#8364; oder Premium mist für 9.99&#8364;.

Meiner Meinung nach können solche Magazine nur weiter in der Zukunft bestehen wenn es (leider) darauf hinausläuft das die Seiten demnächst mit Werbung überladen sind. Oder das man als kostenfreier Nutzer (unsere jetzige Situation) fast keine Informationen mehr im Internet bekommt bis man dafür bezahlt. (z.b. Premium Accounts, Und die Magazine in PDF Form.)

Edit: Die Zeitung aufm Klo wurde schon längst vom Gameboy abgelöst  
Darum kann ich mir schon vorstellen das einige Leute sich aufm Kindle die Zeitschriften reinpfeifen.


----------



## Konov (18. Oktober 2011)

Das mit dem Preis ist wirklich ein wichtiger Punkt, dem schließe ich mich an.

Wenn eine Zeitschrift 2 DVDs dabei hat (was ich gar nicht brauche), und damit dann auf einen stolzen Preis von 7 oder 8 Euro kommt, dann ist Hopfen und Malz verloren.
8 Euro ist für mich ein halbwöchentlicher Kompletteinkauf. ^^

Da kauf ich mir doch net so ein Magazin wenn ichs kostenlos noch umfangreicher im Netz bekomme.


----------



## LeWhopper (18. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Das mit dem Preis ist wirklich ein wichtiger Punkt, dem schließe ich mich an.
> 
> Wenn eine Zeitschrift 2 DVDs dabei hat (was ich gar nicht brauche), und damit dann auf einen stolzen Preis von 7 oder 8 Euro kommt, dann ist Hopfen und Malz verloren.
> 8 Euro ist für mich ein halbwöchentlicher Kompletteinkauf. ^^
> ...



Genau so rechne ich auch. Entweder könnte ich mir zwei Zeitschriften holen oder ein mal Einkaufen für die ganze Woche.


----------



## xdave78 (18. Oktober 2011)

Hmm. Also kann man unter den genannten Umständen die Gaming MAGs doch am Besten gleich alle einstampfen. Ich selber weiss auch nicht genau, wann ich zuletzt ein Print-Gaming Mag gekauft habe. Also ist doch das Internet schuld an all den arbeitslosen Redakteuren und Journalisten^^


----------



## Reflox (18. Oktober 2011)

vollmi schrieb:


> Für mich ist der Preis der Hauptgrund. Vor allem hier in CH. Hier kostet dieselbe Zeitschrift fast das doppelte wie in DE. Das lässt sich mit höheren Personalkosten nicht mehr rechtfertigen.



Sehe ich genauso. Da gilt nicht der Wechselkurs.

Als Beispiel hier: Heft "A" 6.99 Euros. in DE. Schweiz: 13 Franken. Aktueller Wechselkurs: 1.236 Franken = 1 Euro. Also 6.99 x 1.236 = 8.64 (gerundet). Jetzt frage ich euch, wofür braucht ihr die 6.36? Das Porto für das Heft kostet ca. 3 Franken. Dann kommt noch der Massentransport dazu, der ist vermutlich sogar noch billiger. Also werden wir einfach um 3 Franken abgezogen. Für mich, der im Monat nen 20ger Taschengeld bekommt, ist das eine Menge Geld. Da gehe ich lieber online die Infos nachlesen. Schade ums Heft, aber es ist einfach viel zu teuer.


----------



## vollmi (19. Oktober 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Sehe ich genauso. Da gilt nicht der Wechselkurs.
> 
> Als Beispiel hier: Heft "A" 6.99 Euros. in DE. Schweiz: 13 Franken. Aktueller Wechselkurs: 1.236 Franken = 1 Euro. Also 6.99 x 1.236 = 8.64 (gerundet). Jetzt frage ich euch, wofür braucht ihr die 6.36? Das Porto für das Heft kostet ca. 3 Franken. Dann kommt noch der Massentransport dazu, der ist vermutlich sogar noch billiger. Also werden wir einfach um 3 Franken abgezogen. Für mich, der im Monat nen 20ger Taschengeld bekommt, ist das eine Menge Geld. Da gehe ich lieber online die Infos nachlesen. Schade ums Heft, aber es ist einfach viel zu teuer.



Die Differenz ist noch höher wenn man es Mehrwertssteuer bereinigt, oder sind in DE keine 19% mwst auf Zeitschriften


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. Oktober 2011)

vollmi schrieb:


> Die Differenz ist noch höher wenn man es Mehrwertssteuer bereinigt, oder sind in DE keine 19% mwst auf Zeitschriften<br />



7% auf "normale" Zeitschriften, auch PC-Hefte und 19% auf Pornos.


----------



## Kaldreth (19. Oktober 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Die DVDs waren damals ein Musthave, einige interessante Titel, Demos, endlich ein neues Direct X. Man hatte ja kein Internet.



Ich glaub, dass ist das Hauptproblem! Das Internet! Ich hab mir damals die Zeitschriften unter anderem deswegen gekauft, weil ich die neusten Demos / Treiber whatever haben wollte und man sie sich nicht wie heute einfach aus dem Internet saugen kann! Zudem bekommt man die meisten Informationen der Artikel mittlerweile genauso gut online! Und diese sind dann meist noch aktueller! Der einzige Grund warum ich z.B. die Buffed aboniert hab ist die Klolektüre bzw. fürs Zugfahren etc.


----------



## sympathisant (19. Oktober 2011)

aber wieso auf dem klo infos lesen, von denen man weiss, dass sie veraltet sind und man 5 minuten vorher die aktuellen infos im netz gelesen hat? 

seitdem ich mein smartphone hab brauche ich keine klolektüre mehr. :-)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldreth (19. Oktober 2011)

Macht der Gewohnheit! Und teilweise sind einige Testberichte doch ausführlicher! Aufm Smartphone wirklich Artikel lesen finde ich müsig, da greif ich dann doch lieber auf eine Zeitschrift zurück! Freu mich schon aufs Wochenende, da werd ich mal den Bericht über Elder Scrols ausm Buffed Mag mit dem von 4 Players vergleichen!


----------



## ohh (20. Oktober 2011)

also ich kauf mir als noch gern ne spielezeitschrift um mich über "nicht must have" spiele zu informieren, also nen artikel über gw, diablo bf3 ist für mich unnötig, da ich mich da im internet informiere, intressanter sind tests für mich von spielen die ich nicht auf em radar habe.
es gibt aber 3 große misuspunkte : heft dvd (sogut wie jeder hat internet, außer befindet sich im umzug, die spiele sind meist den heftaufschlag garnicht wert, ein gefühlt schlechtes (weil komplett veraltet), bleibt auch für 3euro aufpreis immer noch schlecht)
 	die werbung, habe ich bei internetseiten auch, aber da is es ja kostenlos, und wenn ich bei nem portal bezahle, verschwindet auch die werbung
 	wenn man vom gleichen magazien 2 aufeinander folgende ausgaben kauft hat man gefühlt 60% die gleichen spieletests drin, einmal heißts prewiev und einmal dann wirklich test


----------



## sympathisant (20. Oktober 2011)

neee. les auf dem smartphone auch keine testberichte. spiele damit nur auf dem klo rum. brauche deswegen keine lektüre mehr fürs klo. 

berichte lese ich online, wertungen hole ich mir von anderen usern in foren und bei amazon.

fand früher den humor der "pc-action" ziemlich cool. war echt spassig die hefte zu lesen. hatte sogar n abo. 

hab mir letzten monat mal wieder eine für ne zugfahrt geholt und war ziemlich enttäuscht .. nur noch ein schlechter aufguss.


----------

